# Linkrahmen entfernen bei Rollovern



## Murcksi (31. August 2003)

Hallöle Ihr Lieben,

kann mir einer von Euch vielleicht weiterhelfen und mir erklären, wie man den "nervigen" Linkrahmen vom Rollover entfernt? 
Bekomme das mit dem Befehl 

onfocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()"> 

irgendwie nicht hin. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich mit Frames arbeite?

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!

Hier meine Seite: http://www.office-komplett.com





> Unsere Intelligenz ist ein Geschenk der Ausserirdischen


----------



## Tim C. (31. August 2003)

Also weder im Internet Explorer 6 noch in Opera 7.11 sehe ich da irgendwo bei irgendeinem MouseOver irgendwelche Rahmen.


----------



## Fabian H (31. August 2003)

```
onFocus="this.blur();"
```
So?


----------

